# America's National Parks in All Their Glory



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2015)

Twenty one very nice photos of America's National Parks in all their glory.  http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/photos/glory-spring-americas-national-parks-30006656/image-33304902


----------



## oldman (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife and I did a National Parks tour three years ago with Collette Tours. Nice, but once was enough.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful pics, Sea Breeze but I wish they had said where they were taken.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 26, 2015)

So many gorgeous places, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2015)

Lara said:


> Beautiful pics, Sea Breeze but I wish they had said where they were taken.



I think there's a little paragraph about each picture mentioning what park it's from on the right side of the page.


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh, thank you…a tunnel vision moment for me lol. I'll check it out.


----------

